# Solved: Pogo and Firefox Issue



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

My wife, bless her soul is a Pogo addict and it's causing me grief. It seems when she tries to enter some game rooms a warning box hits her smack in the face and tells her she can't because there is a pop-up blocker installed. Well I like the Firefox blocker doing what it's supposed to do but I want it to allow all Pogo sites / rooms to show up so I don't have to come running every time she wants to play a stinking game. Can someone help me unblock all of Pogo.... Please.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

You and me both(with wifes playing pogo games). In firefox click Tools-Options-Web Features. The first option 'Block Pop-up Windows' should have 'Allowed sites' right next to it. Add the site to the list and your nagged no more.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

You can also ensure that your Firefox is enabled for Java and
that you have the latest JRE (Java Runtime Environment Version 5.0)
on your system.

1) Go to Firefox>Tools>Options>Web Features>check the box: *Enable Java*

2) Go *here* to verify and test for the latest JRE on your system.

3) Reboot


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tips folks. I had done all of that two days ago and my wife didn't let me know that the issue was resolved. In any event it's done and I am very happy and so is she.


----------



## treespirit (Oct 19, 2004)

Pogo works best with the Microsoft Virtual Machine, loads very slow with that Sun Java :down:


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

treespirit said:


> Pogo works best with the Microsoft Virtual Machine, loads very slow with that Sun Java :down:


Never had a speed issue with Java. Loads and plays lickity split.


----------



## Kananga (Sep 28, 2007)

I was using pogo - trying to use it - 

I would get the java app loaded, the window would say "done" but I would get a white screen with a menu on the side... no game board showing no list of available tables.. 

I thought it was a problem with not having the latest java platform so I downloaded that and got it installed.

Same problem occurred.

Any ideas? It's very exasperating.


----------

